# Recommended trainers in LA, California?



## BeartheGSD (Apr 28, 2009)

I plan to start my 12 week old GSD in basic obedience training and work our way up to possibly something more advanced in the future. I'm hoping to stick with 1 trainer so it maybe create a better bond for my GSD and myself.

Are there any trainers in the Los Angeles County that you guys might recommend?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

can you be a little more specific with location? la county is huge


----------



## BeartheGSD (Apr 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafoddercan you be a little more specific with location? la county is huge


Ooops, sorry about that. I'm in the San Gabriel Valley Area, 626.
Preferably around San Gabriel, Alhambra, Rosemead, Monterey Park, Arcadia, San Marino, Pasadena, Monrovia, El Monte, Whittier


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I'm also in the same area and have been talking to some trainers now. If I have anything firm or worthy, I'll PM You.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, seems like I found the right place for help...

I'm in the same area too, any suggestion or recommendation?

My 3 months old puppy starts to drive me crazy...


----------



## uoser (Sep 21, 2009)

also in the 626 area looking for a trainer


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

Really? Only a few GSD owners here in LA 626 area?

Hm... I was thinking about the Corona K-9 training but it's an hr drive from here...


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm also in Los Angelses County. I live in the SFV 818 area. Suprising there aren't too many good places for training. I found a CGC class through Petco. The trainer is sub-contracted, so I think its better than an actual employee (more experience). I know that a CGC course is too much for a 12 week old, but you could look into other classes like that. 

There also isn't any close SchH clubs in the area either. We should all come together and try and get something going. I think being from L.A we shouldn't have to drive an hour or more for a good SchH club.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSD SamOh, seems like I found the right place for help...
> 
> I'm in the same area too, any suggestion or recommendation?
> 
> My 3 months old puppy starts to drive me crazy...


Don't they all?? Heh! Heh!

Mine is now 23 months and he STILL does! Just not as often!!


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JesseThere also isn't any close SchH clubs in the area either. We should all come together and try and get something going. I think being from L.A we shouldn't have to drive an hour or more for a good SchH club.


Such a good idea! We can at least stay in touch for any emergency help/question/suggestion/recommendation...etc in this area or we can even hang out with our GSDs.
Come on L.A. GSD lovers!!

Yea, mine is turning 4 months old soon and he is getting less puppy nap and more energy and hyper, he just need to exercise A LOT to calm down before I give him any training.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey GSD Sam are you still interested in meeting up? I think it would be fun to have our dogs meet up. Or anyone else out there. I live in the burbank area.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea, still waiting for others to reply, so far I only got 2 response... hm...


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in 909 area, but live in LA county. I know the breeder I got my GSD from in very active in ScH and is in Santa Clarita/Valencia area. There is a ScH club in Fontana, but ..... I don't have personal knowledge of their program but have been told by people I trust to steer clear.

There is a training facility in Riverside county off 91/15, but probably a little far if you're in the valley. 

Would be interested in meeting up as well, but my current work schedule puts me opposite of just about everyone else in the world - I work Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Im free for a meet up Wed/Thurs/Fri


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Also - I went to the ScH Club website and found there are several clubs in the area that don't require a long car trip. I'm going to contact a couple to see if I can come visit.

http://www.southwestschutzhund.com/sw_clubs.htm


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

A long car trip for me is more than an hour drive. From the valley there is only one


----------

